# commercial service upgrade



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mjjg92 said:


> Upgrading a service on a convienece store to 200 amp 120/240 volt single phase. There is a short wall that runs along the roof ,like a kneewall, .I am going to run 2 inch emt strapped to that wall ,from the service drop to the meter pan on the rear wall of building.Would 3/0 thhn conductors be the correct size for this service or do I have to use the 60 degree C column for my wire size .
> Thanks for any input.


As long as your lugs are good for 75 C 3/0 is good..:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

You might also want to keep this section in mind; 310.15(B)(3)(c)

Depending on how far above the roof surface you are.

Pete


----------

